# HSS1332ATD chute rotation speed



## RBQChicken (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm loving my new HSS1332ATD. I added the plastic after-market front skids and swapped out the main jet for a .043" one as suggested on this site, and the only other thing I'd like to change (if it's possible) is to speed up the rotation of the chute. Is there any way to do this?

I like using the joystick much more than having to reach down and crank by hand, but the hand-cranking I've had on old machines was way faster than this chute.
Thanks!


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

I wish


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Suppose you added a step-up transformer on the chute circuit only. to bump up the voltage to the X volts, where X/12 equals the ratio of the new speed that you desire. But, if you burn out the motor, don't come knocking on my door ! 



Probably a dumb idea, but just a thought.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

Slow turning chute speed is a common complaint with the joystick Honda's. Love the idea, not crazy about the end product. I don't see why they need to be so slow.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

It would be perfect if they put a speed adjustment setting on it with a much faster setting up top.


----------



## feh (Dec 16, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> Suppose you added a step-up transformer on the chute circuit only. to bump up the voltage to the X volts, where X/12 equals the ratio of the new speed that you desire. But, if you burn out the motor, don't come knocking on my door !
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a dumb idea, but just a thought.




Or changing the gearbox ratios in the motor turning the chute. Both sound like difficult DIYs, though.


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

I'd love to speed up the rotation speed also. I have do a lot of turning when I'm clearing my driveway and walk. It can be painfully slow when you have to rotate the chute 20 or 30 times.


----------



## RBQChicken (Nov 12, 2019)

My work-around has been to start blowing from the center of the driveway, and work my way out to the sides. That way I can choose which direction I want the machine to blow (right or left) and just leave it in that direction for the whole job. I find it blows better to the left, so my first pass down the center of the driveway blows to the left, and then I spin the machine around and come back up the driveway the (now) left side of the first pass, which means I'm throwing it on the opposite side of the driveway from the first pass.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would have guess that it would blow snow further to the right. That way you are not reversing direction of the snow movement.


----------



## thefixer (Nov 19, 2017)

Best upgrade for any snowblower is impeller flaps !!


----------



## RBQChicken (Nov 12, 2019)

My bad, it does blow better to the right Couldn't remember from last year.


----------

